# Ramone Burl



## Woodnknots (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's one I finished today.  It's got the first coat of oil on it.  It's from a large ramone burl I got from Darrick some months back.  I've been waiting for some inspiration, and guts enough to actually cut into the chunk of burl.  It's not very big, only about 5" tall or so.
BTW, ramone burl turns very, very easy.  Sharp tools make all the difference in the world.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 14, 2007)

Dave,

That is beautiful and looks like a real challenge to say the least.

Nice job!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job on the form----love the eyes in the wood.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 14, 2007)

Stunning, beautiful, great form and on and on, outstanding work of art. Someday I hope to be able to turn out work like that.[]


----------



## LEAP (Jan 14, 2007)

One word "WOW"

Some of us a craftsmen but some are ARTISTS!


----------



## beamer (Jan 14, 2007)

I love that shape. I'm curious to know how you turned the bottom


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />I love that shape. I'm curious to know how you turned the bottom


I turned the blank between centers, then turned a tenon at the same time as I (almost) completely turned the upper shape.  I left a little un-shaped above the tenon for strength.  I used a chuck to grab the tenon, then hollowed out the inside (making sure to hollow out where the future shaping would take place above the tenon).
When I was done with the inside, I turned a rod that was about the diameter as the opening in the vase, with a slight rounding at the end.  I taped some sandpaper to the end, stuck the rod in the chuck, then slipped the vase over the rod, and brought the tailstock up to hold the vase in place while I turned the rest of the shape on the bottom.  
I very carefully turned away the tenon and the rest of the waste before finishing with a little hand-sanding of the tiny nub that was left between the bottom and the tailstock.

I hope this answers your question!


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice and awesome burl!  I really like the natural edge and the shape showcased the burl eyes really well.

While ramone burl is easy to turn...most of the ones I got have lots of silicates (sand inclusions) and dulls my tools fast! [B)].


----------



## johncrane (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW that looks great Dave l love the shape too.[]


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice.  Gallery quality.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh My! You have created something which will pass down through generations.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow.. I like that.. 

The natural edge looks like a real knucle buster...


----------



## csb333 (Jan 15, 2007)

That is so great!! How long did it take you to be able to do something like that? - Chris


----------



## darbytee (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful hollow form Dave!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yowsa!!!  That's spectacular, very graceful and the burl is top notch.  Keep 'em comin' Dave.
Rob


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by csb333_
> <br />That is so great!! How long did it take you to be able to do something like that? - Chris


I think it took something like two hours or so.

I gave a couple lessons today to someone who made a fortune in the lumber biz, and I'm going to get a couple hundred board feet of white oak off him this weekend, and his son has a huge lot of trees with burls all over them that are waiting to be burned (he's in the tree business).   I get access to that pretty soon as well.  He's calling his son tonight or tomorrow.  
Sorry, just needed to gloat over that.  If any of you remember when I described a chance meeting that ended with me getting about 2 hundred board foot of cedar and walnut and the guy was a self-made millionaire, this is that guy.

I may have some burls available in the coming months.....


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautiful job!  I love the look of the top!


----------



## chigdon (Jan 15, 2007)

That is a really tough shape.  Beautiful doesn't cut it!


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />That is a really tough shape.  Beautiful doesn't cut it!


Believe it or not, the shape isn't as tough as it looks.  It took a little figurin' but after I figured out how I was going to mount the piece to finish the bottom, it was a piece of cake.  Just got to watch out for that natural edge, if you forget it's there, it hurts!!!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Jan 17, 2007)

That is one of the prettiest bowls I've ever seen!  My address is . . . .. . .  THANK YOU!


----------



## woodwish (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice job but it gives me the creeps, too many eyes looking at me!  []


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bev Polmanteer_
> <br />That is one of the prettiest bowls I've ever seen!



You must not get out much...[][][]


----------



## chitswood (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautiful[]

And you did a great job with the pictures.
I'm curoius though, how did you dry the ramone?


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chitswood_
> <br />Beautiful[]
> 
> And you did a great job with the pictures.
> I'm curoius though, how did you dry the ramone?


Actually, I didn't.  I had the burl for several months before I decided to turn a piece.  I heavily anchor-sealed it when I got it to help with cracking.  I made sure that the sides are all consistent wall thickness, with a little extra thickness on the bottom for weight.  I then soaked it in BLO for about an hour and a half or so.  So far, so good, no cracks.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 19, 2007)

wow, beautiful, super, love the shape....and the wood.


----------

